# Tapatalk 4 on offer



## MrGrumpy (14 Aug 2013)

Folks just a heads up Tapatalk 4 is on offer on google play for 64p

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD might just take up this offer!


----------



## Herr-B (14 Aug 2013)

I looked into the latest Tapatalk some months ago, seems that the admins of all the fora you visit also need to updatet their (free) software before this will work.

64p is definitely much better than £3.99 though.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Aug 2013)

This version seems to work on here as I ve been using the beta for a while now but 64p aint a bad deal??


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2013)

Tapatalk 4 works on here and all the other forums I use fine as I have also been using the beta.

It looks like Tapatalk HD has been merged with Tapatalk 4 as I had Tapatalk HD on my tablet and now it has changed to Tapatalk 4 and says I have already purchased it even though I only had Tapatalk HD.


----------



## Herr-B (14 Aug 2013)

Yeah, if you previously had HD you automatically get 4.


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2013)

Just been on google play on my phone and it's showing £1.99


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Aug 2013)

still shows 64p on that link.


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> still shows 64p on that link.


Yep here too, just not on my phone


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Yep here too, just not on my phone


 

Are you sure that isn't a different version of Taptalk it could be that Tapatalk 4 isn't compatible with your phone.


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Are you sure that isn't a different version of Taptalk it could be that Tapatalk 4 isn't compatible with your phone.


Could be my phone can't have the newer version, if you scroll right to the bottom of the page in the link you'll see the version that appears on my phone, same name 'community reader' oh well, need a phone upgrade anyway


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Could be my phone can't have the newer version, if you scroll right to the bottom of the page in the link you'll see the version that appears on my phone, same name 'community reader' oh well, need a phone upgrade anyway


 

If you log into google play on your pc using the same google account as on your phone with will say if it is not compatible with some of your devices.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2013)

What was wrong with the old one ?


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2013)

numbnuts said:


> What was wrong with the old one ?


----------



## matthat (15 Aug 2013)

numbnuts said:


> What was wrong with the old one ?


 
I was using the tapatalk Beta for a bit but it was huge and consumed to much memory on my phone so prefer the web version, Especially as Sean says there is auto screen size compatibility thing coming soon.


----------



## yello (15 Aug 2013)

> This app is incompatible with your device.


 


At 3.99, I wasn't tempted - I'm not THAT addicted to CC.


----------



## Broughtonblue (15 Aug 2013)

What does it give you different? Im just using my phone as normal, what are the benefits?


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2013)

Anyone else find that in tapatalk 4, conversations aren't displayed in pages but a continuous scrolling wotsit thingy and that since it won't take you to the 1st unread post but the original, you've got to engage in a never ending scroll-fest to read the message if it's a long conversation?

Doesn't do this in the forum topics, only conversations


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Anyone else find that in tapatalk 4, conversations aren't displayed in pages but a continuous scrolling wotsit thingy and that since it won't take you to the 1st unread post but the original, you've got to engage in a never ending scroll-fest to read the message if it's a long conversation?
> 
> Doesn't do this in the forum topics, only conversations


 

In settings what have you got Loading Behaviour set to ?


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> In settings what have you got Loading Behaviour set to ?


First unread. Hence my confusion


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2013)

coffeejo said:


> First unread. Hence my confusion


 

Try latest post see if that works


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2013)

Nope


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Nope


 

Report it to tapatalk maybe it is a bug


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Report it to tapatalk maybe it is a bug


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Report it to tapatalk maybe it is a bug


Or maybe this is why it's only 64p? 

Anyway, have finally gotten around to getting myself a 21st century phone, have paid my money for the tapatalk app and it seems pretty good, still getting to grips with the phone though


----------



## Chris Norton (24 Aug 2013)

On my android phone, i use convo. uses tapatalks system but is an option to tapatalk.


----------



## the_mikey (1 Sep 2013)

It seems Cyclechat has stopped working with Tapatalk since the cyclechat forum update, but it's hell to use with a mobile browser, hope it can be fixed soon.  (this is an example, I tried to login and post using my galaxy S2 but gave up and had to login using my laptop)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Sep 2013)

the_mikey said:


> It seems Cyclechat has stopped working with Tapatalk since the cyclechat forum update, but it's hell to use with a mobile browser, hope it can be fixed soon.  (this is an example, I tried to login and post using my galaxy S2 but gave up and had to login using my laptop)


 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tapatalk-currently-disabled.138644/


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2013)

the_mikey said:


> It seems Cyclechat has stopped working with Tapatalk since the cyclechat forum update, but it's hell to use with a mobile browser, hope it can be fixed soon.  (this is an example, I tried to login and post using my galaxy S2 but gave up and had to login using my laptop)


My mobile has a tiny 3.3 inch screen and it is now finally usable on CC thanks to this upgrade. Try using Opera Mobile as your browser, if yours is an Android phone.


----------

